

Static Code Analyzer for C/C++/C++11 - Tatyanazaxarova
http://www.viva64.com/

======
Tatyanazaxarova
Look Error Base (errors detected in open-source projects)
[http://www.viva64.com/en/examples/](http://www.viva64.com/en/examples/)

